# Internet



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble with the Stock Internet applications, mine keeps freezing up on me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Samsung sucks at making apps, go download chrome, Firefox or dolphin browser.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CodeInVB (Jun 13, 2011)

Chrome is a great option.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm using Chrome now, it just bugs me that it does that

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

then don't use it. it serves no purpose.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

The stock browser sucks ballz

VERIZON GALAXY S 3


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 15, 2012)

I havent had any issues with the stock browser! I will test it more today

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII TAPATALK 2


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ics browser + is a good one too if you want the stock feel.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> I havent had any issues with the stock browser! I will test it more today
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII TAPATALK 2


It seems isolated to facebook, it will randomly freeze while viewing pictures, scrolling, and using the search function.

*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Stock browser does suck, enough that it prompted me to open this post and bitch.

I like to call it "fake stock" because they sure make it look that way.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Could always try clearing app data. Are you running stock or a custom rom? I haven't had issues with the stock browser before, but I've chosen an alternate browser due to better functionality.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

lamb0985 said:


> Could always try clearing app data. Are you running stock or a custom rom? I haven't had issues with the stock browser before, but I've chosen an alternate browser due to better functionality.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I am stock, and clearing the app data didn't help, just froze up again

*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

what is the point of this thread? I have told you how to perfectly fix your problem multiple times: DON'T USE THE CRAPPY STOCK BROWSER. just don't. it sucks. use chrome. use Firefox. don't use a browser that nobody else uses because we all know how bad it is, then come here asking us to fix what Samsung can't do right in the first place.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> what is the point of this thread? I have told you how to perfectly fix your problem multiple times: DON'T USE THE CRAPPY STOCK BROWSER. just don't. it sucks. use chrome. use Firefox. don't use a browser that nobody else uses because we all know how bad it is, then come here asking us to fix what Samsung can't do right in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The point of this thread? Idk, maybe to try and get an answer? Why the f**k else would I ask this? I do use Chrome, but i would also like to know if anyone else has had this problem. If you haven't fine, Don't comment, and I'm sure other people use this browser, so maybe if they experience this, they could read this and fix it. And you haven't told me how to fix this, your answer was to download a different app, hardly a fix for my original question

*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> what is the point of this thread? I have told you how to perfectly fix your problem multiple times: DON'T USE THE CRAPPY STOCK BROWSER. just don't. it sucks. use chrome. use Firefox. don't use a browser that nobody else uses because we all know how bad it is, then come here asking us to fix what Samsung can't do right in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Xanax

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

okay all I'm saying is that there is no fix for the stock browser, it just sucks. the "fix" is to not use it.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> okay all I'm saying is that there is no fix for the stock browser, it just sucks. the "fix" is to not use it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Opinions are like...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> okay all I'm saying is that there is no fix for the stock browser, it just sucks. the "fix" is to not use it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Ok, I have switched to chrome, and even if I "fixed" it, I would still use Chrome, I just wanted to know if anyone else experienced this, and beat it

*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I've literally tried every browser on the play store multiple times and I ended up liking the stock one the best haha.

Edit: nvm. Tried the ics+ one and it's the best.


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Agreed, the stock browser blows a fatty. Had the same problem in my tab. I just consider it bloat. I've been using chrome ever since it was in beta. Its the best imo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

CodeInVB said:


> Chrome is a great option.


Speaking of Chrome

How the hell do you exit chrome? The only way I can get out of it is to hit the back button a million times. Is there an exit option somewhere?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

piiman said:


> Speaking of Chrome
> 
> How the hell do you exit chrome? The only way I can get out of it is to hit the back button a million times. Is there an exit option somewhere?


Close it using native ICS multitasking menu.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

piiman said:


> Speaking of Chrome
> 
> How the hell do you exit chrome? The only way I can get out of it is to hit the back button a million times. Is there an exit option somewhere?


I just hit the home button, hadn't thought of another way

*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

you can kill it by swiping it out of the recent menu. you shouldn't need to close out, unless you have some specific reason for not wanting it open. android is designed to leave things open, and with 2gb of RAM you should almost never need to kill or manage any processes. The phone runs better and gets better battery if you don't kill apps.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

